# 18yrs since infidelity



## husbandlost (May 28, 2012)

After reading many of the posts the three months that I have dealt the feelings of my wife are small. It just seems that every thing I have ever done wrong is coming out now.

Cheating is cheating no matter whether it's a HJ or full intercourse, I understand that but wish she would have dealt with it then versus now. It's like I'm swimming is a pool and she just keeps taking pot shots. U know I know myself I can always do and be better, and sometimes us guys are thick headed and don't get it right away.

Just sharing my thoughts and hoping for the best....


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm going to think out side the bock here.

Maybe now it is here turn to cheat and is projecting.

Lets face it, what better way to get rid of the guilt by reliving all the crap she put up with. Maybe in her mind it justifies the HJ and full intercourse she is now giving.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

I wonder how many people claiming a successful R are gonna stumble later down the road years from now? It seems to happen a lot.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

So did you cheat 18 years ago and just get found out? Or was D day 18 years ago?


----------



## husbandlost (May 28, 2012)

It was D day 18yrs ago.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

Definitely her dealing it now is suspicious, but you can get the help of a MC who had experience in dealing with infidelity.


----------



## NatashaYurino (Jan 2, 2012)

Which one of you cheated 18 yrs ago? Can tell us a little about your story so that we can understand it better?


----------

